# Had to stop smoking weed MY LIFE SUCKS



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

okay, i can't sleep, and I know exactly why. I have insomnia and mrs.MARY JANE was forced to divorce me for awhile due to an arrest for a bull shizzle case, either way I hate not being able to smoke. Its been 11 days, the longest ive gone without smoking for almost a year and a half and I have started to realize differences in my life. I was at a party the other night, and someone said the best comment about weed, that I have heard in awhile, he said, weed just inriches the quality of life. TRUE TRUE TRUE. I mean can I live without weed.... obviously. I'm still here. Have I had withdrawl, not anything more then a little depression the first couple of days, but now it is just me wanting to get back to my smoking life. It was something to do, it made me happy, able to sleep, more creative, and interested. looks like im moving to california to get my medical marijane card...anyone know if they perscribe that for insomnia?


----------



## saycheese (Jan 11, 2009)

have you never woke up because of a 'call of nature'?

not a whiz, nor a sooty santa making a splash 

but the herb

calling.......

ten years smokin, about 2 years off if you count involuntary quitting ( dry spell  ) so 8


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah , probation sucks eh. i thought you was a michigander? yes?, no?.
you get popped for weed? i know, i still ask alot of questions.
we prescribe for alot of stuff here. but not til april. so i'm sure they'll be looking to make alot of busts til then. keep your head low man. gotta stay under thier radar. thier always watching....bb...


----------



## leafminer (Jan 11, 2009)

Insomnia is a real bummer. You can try:
1. A large cup of cocoa (get the real Hershey's cocoa not 'drinking chocolate'
2. Meditation
3. Relax all your muscles one by one
4. A waterbed
5. Sex

But none of these work as well as a good hit of indica, I must admit


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 11, 2009)

You can grow medical if you tell them you are stressed in California...
I guess Insomnia could be some form of stress... You should be able to get a license...
Good luck...
Sleep tight:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 11, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> okay, i can't sleep, and I know exactly why. I have insomnia and mrs.MARY JANE was forced to divorce me for awhile due to an arrest for a bull shizzle case, either way I hate not being able to smoke. Its been 11 days, the longest ive gone without smoking for almost a year and a half and I have started to realize differences in my life. I was at a party the other night, and someone said the best comment about weed, that I have heard in awhile, he said, weed just inriches the quality of life. TRUE TRUE TRUE. I mean can I live without weed.... obviously. I'm still here. Have I had withdrawl, not anything more then a little depression the first couple of days, but now it is just me wanting to get back to my smoking life. It was something to do, it made me happy, able to sleep, more creative, and interested. looks like im moving to california to get my medical marijane card...anyone know if they perscribe that for insomnia?


 
Yea insomnia I got that and doc put that on my MMJ Paper along with Chronic Back Pain and Hep C and Nausea, and eating disorder..
Man that bit have to stop because of some shizzle case and hope u can get it dropped..


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, got pulled over for a speedin ticket, pulled me out my car to sign it, searched me, then asked to search my car, I said no, and they still did it. found nothing but sum shake in my center counsel that I didn't evn know waz there. and locked me up for it. GOT TO LOVE OUR LAW PROTECTORS, cuz u know, I guess i was about to go kill someone with that shake, or maybe sell it for 1.5, dang... wat am I to do about money now cops!!!! haha forget it, yeah have to pay 1k for a lawyer, and 230$ just to get my car out of tha towing lot. just for some shake. my lifes great, happy new years to me, btw it happned on tha 1st


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

oh dear... I not had a smoke since new year either, but cos i'm skint and my grows not done yet lol

sorry but whats shake?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry but whats shake?


 
:rofl: Ha Thorn, you're funny!  

I got a medical for insomnia. They gave it to me based soley on that and weren't even interested in my (since healed but still problematic) ruptured achilles tendon. But I have had sleep problems since I was 8 and had a TON of records and pill bottles of the crap I took to fix it. I went in originally to get some legal night smoke to relax with when my leg gets achy. They didn't even care  Insomnia records were supposed to be for back-up if needed  although the insomnia was a much more severe problem for me. Still killed two birds, though:hubba:

Oh, stoner moment... I had a friend who, just like two months ago, went in to an immediate care building and said he had problems sleeping (it was a lie) and the Dr. there wrote him a note to be evaluated for mmj. Didn't even script him for any medication. He had his paperwork and was legal in like two days, so I guess it all depends on how you go about it. That right there is a problem to me. I have safe access now but I have to wonder if Dr.'s like that are going to blow it for me??? It especially pisses me off that I had to go through a variety of pills and pay for dr. appts and surgery and sleepless nights befor I could get mine. What a joke. Wish they would just legalize it already.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 11, 2009)

lol cant sleep hahaha I guess man try to get some sleep


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

nvthis why is that funny?

I have NOT heard of shake before and as I do not do any other drugs that MJ (apart from a few drinks here and there) I do not know any slang names for them. Even if it is a type of MJ I do not know of it.

Anyway, good to hear they medicated you for insomnia...I was under the impression that they only medicated if you had a physiological problem more pain related than anything else.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2009)

Oooops! Sorry Thorn  thought you were joking there.. Stoner moment #2.

 I had alot of recorded history, I think that is what made it work.

*Shake,* as I know it: When I was growing up there came a time when it seemed everyone started to realize that the crap they were getting was just that. Crap. Brown Mexi. Stems, seeds and leaves. I am not sure exactly when the word 'shake' became a known entity but when words like 'Humboldt' and KGB started to be heard more often, so did shake. Then, we refered to leaf matterial as shake. It refered to what was left after harvest. Then, somewhere along the line, people started to refer to bud 'shake'. This is what was left at the bottem of the bag when the whole buds were removed. So, in essence, it would mean, quite literally I guess, the small particulate green organic matter left behind (or 'shaken' off). Small pieces of bud and/or leaf. However, in regards to the original post, it is hard to tell what his intent by that word was. Possibly, as he refers to it just being some shake, it was a very small amount of broken up matter that was negligable and not worth even bothering with (i.e., he had forgotten it was even there...) Thorn, sorry for the misunderstanding and I hope that helps a little.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hey hiya leafminer you could have said leave the sphintcer muscles to the last

rotflmao

pkj


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 11, 2009)

Shake: the Ricky Bobby half of "Shake&Bake"


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :rofl: Ha Thorn, you're funny!
> 
> I got a medical for insomnia. They gave it to me based soley on that and weren't even interested in my (since healed but still problematic) ruptured achilles tendon. But I have had sleep problems since I was 8 and had a TON of records and pill bottles of the crap I took to fix it. I went in originally to get some legal night smoke to relax with when my leg gets achy. They didn't even care Insomnia records were supposed to be for back-up if needed although the insomnia was a much more severe problem for me. Still killed two birds, though:hubba:
> 
> Oh, stoner moment... I had a friend who, just like two months ago, went in to an immediate care building and said he had problems sleeping (it was a lie) and the Dr. there wrote him a note to be evaluated for mmj. Didn't even script him for any medication. He had his paperwork and was legal in like two days, so I guess it all depends on how you go about it. That right there is a problem to me. I have safe access now but I have to wonder if Dr.'s like that are going to blow it for me??? It especially pisses me off that I had to go through a variety of pills and pay for dr. appts and surgery and sleepless nights befor I could get mine. What a joke. Wish they would just legalize it already.





			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry but whats shake?


 
Thorn to answer your question, it was a little bit of left over bud, tiny particles, that i'm asuming didnt even add up to .3 of a gram, which was scattered at the bottom of my center counsel. I had no idea that it was even there, and I imagine that some of the matter they took also had tabacco in it so I will be interested to see what they bring to court. 

Also, thats great news to me if they let you get mj for insomnia. I have suffered with insomnia since I can remember. I've always been up late, and its gotten to the point that I just assume I wont be asleep until 4-6 am. It sucks, especially with a job ya know. So, I hope they take my case seriously, cuz bud was the only thing that really helped and didn't make me feel like crap the next morning. Sure I can pop some sleeping pills, but 1. I don't want to be dependent on sleep medication, 2. It makes me feel completly groggy in the morning and extremly hard to get out of bed, 3. I always seem to get some sort of headache, either right away when I wake up, or later on in the morning. Also sleeping medication works to put me to sleep, but I awake numerous times througout the night, not to get up, just wake up and turn over or something. Therefore, I am not getting a solid sleep, which could be causing more problems for me than I am aware of. Either way, I wish that weed wasn't illegal, they treated me as though I was a serious criminal, I felt like I hadn't done anything worth jail time at all, especially over 1.5 thousand dollars in fines. It sucks that the government is not respecting the peoples wishes, this needs to stop. If the gov, is for the people, by the people... WHAT THE HECK IS GOIN ON?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was the same way. I would feel tired, like I could sleep, all day at work. Then, when I got home, my mind would go off like a catagory five hurricane of random and ocd thoughts. Xanax (the last round of pills) in the 4mg and up range would work wonders, but left me really groggy the next day as well. I am still being treated by that doctor and with a lower dose now. 3mg, tops. The two seem to compliment each other nicely for me but my goal is to cut xanax all together. The problem is I don't live near a club, my growing situation has improved drastically but I haven't had enough time to wrap that up, and what I can get off the street is not very consistant. Just even a little sativa will totally throw the xanax off. I will be on the verge of sleep all night and any little noise or random thought can pull me back out.  You're talkin' to somebody who's entire life, at times, has been completely dominated, ruled and controlled by insomnia. That's no joke. When you got it bad it rules every aspect of everything you do. It was always worse in Summer but would eventually fade with cooler weather. Then I had a kid and the insomnia came and never left! So I am feelin' ya.


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, sounds like your telling me my own story!! haha. I got to figure something out to get this under control. Hopefully I can move to a place where they can perscribe me some MJ for it. Or atleast somewhere where its okay to grow a couple plants of my own. I think life would be easier.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 11, 2009)

wow someone trying to bust you over .3 grams of marijuana sounds like a slap on the wrist to me


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

more like a slap in tha FACE... so much for so little. There comes a point where the judges I think should go after the cops for some dumb crap like this... wasting the courts time, but ofcorse they wont


----------



## ishnish (Jan 11, 2009)

i've noticed that the cops only real duty is to keep the cash flow coming in for the gov. i have never actually recieved help from the po'lees. just fines and tickets for this and that.  i got stabbed trying to break into my own place and was thrown in jail cuz my name wasn't on the lease, all my belongings were in there but...    i better take another hit and stop ranting.
good luck with the cali move idea.  and i may do the same myself


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 11, 2009)

ya not alone..   had bad drama at pre nye.... had go to see a good friend and chill with them..along with my family..  then I got aftermath.. I got kicked out.. had to stay at the farm with my family for while.. until I get my shzt together..   man..  leo got u in jail for some shake.. thats Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. up man...if I was in that shoe, I ll tell leo, ya can have it or waste our taxex on court if ya like.. I don't wanna it.. otherwise if ya are smart.. I better get going.. alright?  ya can get me other time hmm?  leo will know I can fetch him laywer hassles..   maybe that would change the way it were?  but we can't rewind it     just wanna make ya feel better..  and um... there's some ways to keep your body clean while you can smoke.. maybe you can look up and see what's works for ya?   I passed mine every month when I was in PO for 2 years.. and I revoked the PO on the last month.. yea!!  I had to.. I forgot to clean myself before I had to go in the office.. I had to get lawyer to fix my time to serve time in the weekend program.. that way I can get high.. no pee cup.. but goes in jail on weekends worth of 45 days..    its nothing to me..   glad I did that      just a card you can see in my hand.. you can see little light on the end of the tunnel for ya? 
health is important to take care of ourself.. eh? 



			
				thebest said:
			
		

> yeah, got pulled over for a speedin ticket, pulled me out my car to sign it, searched me, then asked to search my car, I said no, and they still did it. found nothing but sum shake in my center counsel that I didn't evn know waz there. and locked me up for it. GOT TO LOVE OUR LAW PROTECTORS, cuz u know, I guess i was about to go kill someone with that shake, or maybe sell it for 1.5, dang... wat am I to do about money now cops!!!! haha forget it, yeah have to pay 1k for a lawyer, and 230$ just to get my car out of tha towing lot. just for some shake. my lifes great, happy new years to me, btw it happned on tha 1st


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i've noticed that the cops only real duty is to keep the cash flow coming in for the gov. i have never actually recieved help from the po'lees. just fines and tickets for this and that.


 
Same here, not many people actually receive any help from the police, they are just there to make sure we pay the govt the money they steal from us. And if we try to rebel they throw us in a jail cell. Got to love the United States.


----------



## thebest (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, its all good. I dont think I will even get charged, but I wanted to stop smokin, 1. just in case, 2. i want to take a piss test before the court date to prove "i dont smoke" , and 3. if they put me on probation/piss test. I want to be clean, so that way I know I will be in there for the shortest amount of time. Also I wasn't able to get high anymore, it was more just me smoking and smoking and smoking. So maybe this will work out better for me. All I know is, Im getting that Cruicial stuff when I can smoke again!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 12, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> more like a slap in tha FACE... so much for so little. There comes a point where the judges I think should go after the cops for some dumb crap like this... wasting the courts time, but ofcorse they wont


 
What cost more ?            Not on Ur part.
A. Having that cop arrest U
B. Having to go to court and take what ever the judge gives u.

Answer: who pays for all of this arrest ?   WE DO the Tax Payers..!

Myself I would take it all the way to the jury if I know I would get a slap on the wrist.  The cop wants to waste my time (ARREST) so why not waste the tax payer money..
When U get ur Lawyer ask if u could take it to jury trail,  do to the Cop thought he had a REAL CRIMANL..   Ask the Lawyer what did all this cost for this cop to arrest U, 

All that shake should of Been Dump on the ground and U let go with a speeding ticket...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 12, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> yeah, its all good. I dont think I will even get charged, but I wanted to stop smokin, 1. just in case, 2. i want to take a piss test before the court date to prove "i dont smoke" , and 3. if they put me on probation/piss test. I want to be clean, so that way I know I will be in there for the shortest amount of time. Also I wasn't able to get high anymore, it was more just me smoking and smoking and smoking. So maybe this will work out better for me. All I know is, Im getting that Cruicial stuff when I can smoke again!!!!


 

Screw all that B.S. in being clean when going to Court ! Even u were clean when u went to court for the first time or Hundred time Ur still going to get the Same thing, Probation, and what ever else the judge will give u.! 
If the people in front of U don't Piss the Judge off before he see U, UR Screwed and I have seen that over and over..

Like I said it Cost the Tax payers More money for U to go through all of this B.S  and the end, it just a large amount fine..

Here in Cali a friend of mine got pop with a 1/4 Oz and yea arrested and a 225 fine at the end and No piss test.. 
Some of the cops around here in these part has dump a very small amount on the ground and wrote just a speeding ticket..


----------



## BrendanV (Jan 12, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> Thorn to answer your question, it was a little bit of left over bud, tiny particles, that i'm asuming didnt even add up to .3 of a gram, which was scattered at the bottom of my center counsel. I had no idea that it was even there, and I imagine that some of the matter they took also had tabacco in it so I will be interested to see what they bring to court.
> 
> Also, thats great news to me if they let you get mj for insomnia. I have suffered with insomnia since I can remember. I've always been up late, and its gotten to the point that I just assume I wont be asleep until 4-6 am. It sucks, especially with a job ya know. So, I hope they take my case seriously, cuz bud was the only thing that really helped and didn't make me feel like crap the next morning. Sure I can pop some sleeping pills, but 1. I don't want to be dependent on sleep medication, 2. It makes me feel completly groggy in the morning and extremly hard to get out of bed, 3. I always seem to get some sort of headache, either right away when I wake up, or later on in the morning. Also sleeping medication works to put me to sleep, but I awake numerous times througout the night, not to get up, just wake up and turn over or something. Therefore, I am not getting a solid sleep, which could be causing more problems for me than I am aware of. Either way, I wish that weed wasn't illegal, they treated me as though I was a serious criminal, I felt like I hadn't done anything worth jail time at all, especially over 1.5 thousand dollars in fines. It sucks that the government is not respecting the peoples wishes, this needs to stop. If the gov, is for the people, by the people... WHAT THE HECK IS GOIN ON?




THAT MAKES ME SICK! 
They are wasting this much time and tax payers money for .3 of a gram?! Thats gotta be the biggiest flaw in the states for sure.. I got caught for a little under an 8th (just smoked a doob) by the cops and all they did was take my dank and write my name down.(I have a clear record so that probably helped). THATS IT. I even made a joke and said "you better not throw that away thats some good weeed", he didn't find it funny but i sure as hell did. I walked, no ticket no nothing.


----------



## thebest (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah, I have never been arressted before either. This was my first offense. and its all some bull. I've never even shop lifted... They took this way out of hand, and now I have to suffer for our governments lack of common sense.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 12, 2009)

i beleive the word is REVENUE. That's what is behind at least half of all civil, and easily 10% of all criminal laws.........


----------



## 420benny (Jan 12, 2009)

That is messed up. I hope you get off as easy as possible. Around here, we call shake anything that doesn't go into the good bud container. That includes trimmings (no fan leaves) air buds and ugly bigger buds. I love shake. You can pick out a few decent air buds, roll a fatty and the jar is still full!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I hope you told the cop that it was Good "Dope":hubba: 
See that the problem with the law these day is that they don't have any compassion for us that like to smoke MMJ and if You ask most cops they would tell You that Alcohol is more of a Problem then MJ by far as traffic accident..

Well, Best to You on this and if You have to go to court over this and U can have a say to the Judge, then might want to ask the Judge "Have You ever had some one in here for being under the influence of MMJ and being charge for a serious crime"?  His answer would be No.
ALL under the Influence is the harder drugs and not MJ, I have been in and out of Jail before and I have came across 1 person getting pop for D.U.I. for MJ, and the guy didn't even go to go and was set free, but had to stay over night and charges never filed..
What ever U do, don't get caught up in any Piss test or any drug court crap like they have in cali. for MMJ!! Have ur lawyer Push this and get this Dropped.


----------



## thebest (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, so its been.... a little over two weeks, and life without weed isn't bad, but life with weed... MUCH BETTER! so as soon as this court bull shizzle is all said and done with, Im back to cheefin. I miss mary jane, shes got to come back to me!!! lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you imagine how mary is going to slap your face when you next smoke!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

lol HIE yea...a few weeks out for us and we were tripping like troopers!!


----------



## thebest (Jan 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Can you imagine how mary is going to slap your face when you next smoke!


 
THATS ALL I KEEP THINKING ABOUT, THE DAY I GET TO ROLL A FATTY AND SIT ON THE COUCH AND BE LIKE IIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMM BACCCCCCCCCCCCCK


----------



## thebest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol HIE yea...a few weeks out for us and we were tripping like troopers!!


 
tell me about it. I'm over the tripping part, but its just like super high me, life isn't bad with out weed, i only think about smoking weed.... every second of the day.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Jan 23, 2009)

i to have to be clean for the next 4 weeks but i have learned of this herb  called Valirian Root, comes in pill form or you can get a tea, but it really helps me at night getting to sleep because without my mj i cannot sleep, hence why i smoke really, but this Valirian Root has helped greatly for me i would try it, it is also very cheap too...


----------



## thebest (Jan 25, 2009)

OK OK OK. Big news, I got to try some of you CALI growers buds yesterday. Haha, I gave up my non-smoking MJ goal for the day to try some blueberry and sour disel. BEST IVE EVER SMOKED. and I can't wait to get to CALI to live and grow my own strains. much props to you guys who put in the effort to grow outstanding buds, the difference amaizing so never stop creating and we will never stop smoking!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 26, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> OK OK OK. Big news, I got to try some of you CALI growers buds yesterday. Haha, I gave up my non-smoking MJ goal for the day to try some blueberry and sour disel. BEST IVE EVER SMOKED. and I can't wait to get to CALI to live and grow my own strains. much props to you guys who put in the effort to grow outstanding buds, the difference amaizing so never stop creating and we will never stop smoking!


 

Ops what about Today..? Did yea smoke!!  
Did U get a High Buzz? :hubba: 
Well I hope for the Best on Ur court date on 3 Grams of shake ! 
Don't forget to ask the Judge, what all of this cost the State after U get Ur fine.. !
Cop hourly wage
Gasoline for the cop car, while it was running, while U being detained, transport to jail. 
lights to see u in jail, ect.
Paper work
judge hourly wage
cops in the court house hourly, and court reporters
I bet all of this cost more then any Fine, and they wonder why Cali is SOOOOO freak-en Broke NOW....


----------



## thebest (Jan 27, 2009)

lol did I get a high buzz??? I WAS FRIED!


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

i feel for ya.thats a big time waste.but the cops had rather harass a law abiding citizen than mess with someone that might shoot them or someone else for a 20 dollar crack rock.
   i too have had sleep issues for many yrs.i have taken a variety of sleeping pills.they work for a week or so,then right back to the tossing and turning.i hate that.i happen to be one that weed really does not help sleep.it helps me fall asleep,but in 2-3 hrs. i'm wide awake again.if somebody has a cure for this,i would love to hear it.
  good luck on the court date.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 27, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> lol did I get a high buzz??? I WAS FRIED!


 

:holysheep:  Hope U had a easy chair and good Rock & Roll going on.. LOUD


----------

